# Hey guys. Haleylee here!



## haleylee (Dec 13, 2015)

Just wanted to say Hi & introduce myself. Nice forum you guys have here. I hope to learn & contribute. Have a great day guys!


----------



## brazey (Dec 13, 2015)

Welcome....


----------



## drealdeal (Dec 13, 2015)

Welcome 

HAMMER-ANABOLICS@countermail.com


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Dec 13, 2015)

Welcome to IMF. Please read and follow the rules.


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Dec 13, 2015)

haleylee said:


> Just wanted to say Hi & introduce myself. Nice forum you guys have here. I hope to learn & contribute. Have a great day guys!



Same Haleylee from SF?  Good guy here


----------



## crawfBigG (Dec 13, 2015)

Welcome


----------

